# Best Kindle Cover



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

After searching the various Kindle2 covers that are available, and studying the containment systems, I think the best all around cover IMO would be an Oberon cover, with the Amazon Kindle2 locking hooks in the spine. The beautiful pewter clasp on the Oberon case would secure the opening side. This way you would have a beautiful tooled leather cover. A secure locking system on both sides of the cover, and this would do away with the IMO ugly straps over the corners, as well as the annoyance of having to mount velcro strips on the backside. The velcro strips being a real pain if you have any type of skin on the Kindle. Attempting to peel off the velcro from a custom skin, I would think, would cause problems for the skin.

With this system, you can read utilizing a beautiful case, or read it "naked" and showing off the beautiful skin.

fuzzy9uy


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I concur!!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Me, too! Is the locking hinge system copyright protected? I see the Octovo uses it, too, so maybe it isn't. Those wide Oberon corners are ugly, and the thick velcro leaves quite a space between the Kindle and the cover. I like Noreve's rail, but that may be copy-protected, too. I agree, the hinge system added to the Oberon cover and no corners or velcro would be really perfect.


----------



## Merlilu (Feb 23, 2010)

Totally agree....that's why I'm toying with the idea of taking a cheap Boxwave with the Kindle hinges and putting it in an Oberon journal (K2).  But, my biggest concern there is the weight and whether or not the thing will fold all the way back.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Im not going to be popular here but after seeing a few people with cracked Kindles due to the hinge system I am avoiding it . There have been at least three I have read and when I talked to CS about another issue I asked about this.. they were not exactly advertising it but said that had come up before.. its not worth it to me.

I am a fan of Oberondesign.com (no shock there) also Medge has a nice platform flip cover.. there are options.. but with the hinge I would proceed with caution.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I freely admit I'm weird. I got my Oberon for K2 with corners today and when I'm reading, I don't even see the corner straps. I tried to pay attention to them to make sure they weren't going to get on my nerves. But once I get into the story, I just don't see the straps, my glossy DecalGirl skin or much of anything else.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree too;I love love love the Oberon covers you don't notice the corners at all when reading..., and if there had been clips for your kindle on the Oberon I wouldn't have bought it there were just far too many complaints about the hinges cracking and they are still selling these. I am sorry but I think it's a bad design, After spending a small fortune for my kindle I didn't want to take that chance. With the Oberondesign the corners really fit well and it is really secure.  I wouldn't change a thing with the Oberon covers. Except maybe a round button. I am so glad I found Oberon, sorry amazon hinge fans.


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

As someone whose first Kindle cracked due to the hinge system, I was so happy to find that Oberon does NOT use the hinge system but rather offers two other choices to secure the Kindle. I will never use the hinges again.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I completely agree with Patrizia.  After much research I am going to purchase an Oberon cover and one of the deciding factors for me was that it did not have the Amazon locking hooks.  I don't want to risk damaging my Kindle with them.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't have any first hand experience with the amazon hinge system, but as I heard that people had probelms with the hinges cracking their Kindle, I am glad that Oberon uses a different system. 
I like the corner strapsquite well,too. Especially with the new, slimmer design I even like the look and don't find them distacting at all...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I have used the Amazon hinged cover for almost a year now, both alone and (currently) coordinating with an Oberon Journal cover.  I've never had an issue with cracking.  I would imagine it happens only if you try to extend the hinge to beyond its capability thus providing too much stress on the Kindle plastic.  In fact several of those who had cracking problems admitted they were to blame.  Stress cracks only occur when there is stress.

If you try to bend your arm back too far something will crack then as well.   

I know there were reports of a few cracks, but for the most part there are so many of us without any problems I would think the percentage of incidence has diluted.  Plus, we haven't heard of this happening for quite a long time now, right?


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

There was a poll back during the summer (I think around July) for those who have the Amazon cover.  IIRC, it was a very tiny percentage who reported having any problem with the hinges.  I personally have had the Amazon cover for over a year now and have been extremely pleased with it.  I like looking at the other covers available, but I've yet to see anything that tempts me away from the Amazon cover.  If I had to get a cover w/o the hinges, it would be the Noreve with the rails.  I'd let my Kindle go naked before dealing with straps.


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> There was a poll back during the summer (I think around July) for those who have the Amazon cover. IIRC, it was a very tiny percentage who reported having any problem with the hinges. I personally have had the Amazon cover for over a year now and have been extremely pleased with it. I like looking at the other covers available, but I've yet to see anything that tempts me away from the Amazon cover. If I had to get a cover w/o the hinges, it would be the Noreve with the rails. I'd let my Kindle go naked before dealing with straps.


I agree. I can't imagine picking up the Kindle backwards and only buy the outer cover. To me that would not be a natural way to even lay it down. Would one not lay it face up, then pick it up at the binding edge, rather than the cover edge. I'm sure some folks did experience damaging their units, however, it doesn't seem like the logical way that you would handle it. I still say the hinge system is the best way of securing it. Love the Oberon covers, but, I'll stay away until they use a better holding system. And, I actually like the neat, clean less bulky look of the Amazon cover.

fuzzy9uy


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

I too will only consider covers without the hinge system.  I had the Amazon cover and almost opened it from the back several times.  If I had pulled harder, or if it had been my son, it would have cracked.  And I'm very careful with my Kindle.  Possibly the combination of hinge on the left and straps on the right, like M-Edge would be safe, but I won't take the chance.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Even the most careful person will sometimes have people want to look at the kindle and it would make me nervous that they would grab it backwards.

But really, I just prefer Oberon covers.  The newer corners are quite neat but there is always the velcro option.. no rails, no hooks, no corners or edges.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

fuzzy9uy said:


> After searching the various Kindle2 covers that are available, and studying the containment systems, I think the best all around cover IMO would be an Oberon cover, with the Amazon Kindle2 locking hooks in the spine. The beautiful pewter clasp on the Oberon case would secure the opening side. This way you would have a beautiful tooled leather cover. A secure locking system on both sides of the cover, and this would do away with the IMO ugly straps over the corners, as well as the annoyance of having to mount velcro strips on the backside. The velcro strips being a real pain if you have any type of skin on the Kindle. Attempting to peel off the velcro from a custom skin, I would think, would cause problems for the skin.
> 
> With this system, you can read utilizing a beautiful case, or read it "naked" and showing off the beautiful skin.
> 
> fuzzy9uy


I agree


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

F1Wild said:


> I have used the Amazon hinged cover for almost a year now, both alone and (currently) coordinating with an Oberon Journal cover. I've never had an issue with cracking. I would imagine it happens only if you try to extend the hinge to beyond its capability thus providing too much stress on the Kindle plastic. In fact several of those who had cracking problems admitted they were to blame. Stress cracks only occur when there is stress.
> 
> If you try to bend your arm back too far something will crack then as well.
> 
> I know there were reports of a few cracks, but for the most part there are so many of us without any problems I would think the percentage of incidence has diluted. Plus, we haven't heard of this happening for quite a long time now, right?


No, it happened to me recently. Luckily Amazon replaced mine right away, had a new K2 the very next morning. Won't chance it again though, especially since I have young children (pretty sure mine cracked from one of them opening it up the wrong way). If you don't have young children around it is probably safer but you never know if someone else might open it incorrectly or something.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

fuzzy9uy said:


> I agree. I can't imagine picking up the Kindle backwards and only buy the outer cover. To me that would not be a natural way to even lay it down. Would one not lay it face up, then pick it up at the binding edge, rather than the cover edge. I'm sure some folks did experience damaging their units, however, it doesn't seem like the logical way that you would handle it. I still say the hinge system is the best way of securing it. Love the Oberon covers, but, I'll stay away until they use a better holding system. And, I actually like the neat, clean less bulky look of the Amazon cover.
> 
> fuzzy9uy


I suspect the problem isn't so much from picking it up when it's on a flat surface (unless it's someone unfamiliar with the Kindle) - it's pulling it out of a bag (a purse, a backpack, a briefcase, whatever) OR having someone else pick it up who isn't familiar with it & just not paying attention to which is the front.

I had an Oberon with velcro for my K1 & loved it. Didn't get an Oberon for my K2, though. I ordered a Nancy Drew cover which actually arrived before my K2 did - there was a discount on the cover in January and I just couldn't resist it. Then the new Amazon covers came out - I liked that the new design has that bungee that (1) clues you in to which is the front cover and (2) can lay on top of the Kindle when you're reading and prevent that accidental separation from the back cover. Not to mention that they finally branched out from basic black. I'm pretty happy with my hot pink one - but it's definitely the "back up" to my Nancy Drew cover by Alicia Klein. I really like that system of holding the Kindle as well, it's a bit different from any I've seen.

Amazon Kindle Hot Pink Leather Cover w/Strap


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

karisaf said:


> No, it happened to me recently. Luckily Amazon replaced mine right away, had a new K2 the very next morning. Won't chance it again though, especially since I have young children (pretty sure mine cracked from one of them opening it up the wrong way). If you don't have young children around it is probably safer but you never know if someone else might open it incorrectly or something.


Thanks for this update as I wasn't even sure how this was happening, but then again I've never opened mine the wrong way (fingers crossed?) and I'm so allergic to young children we rarely even allow them into our home.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Then the new Amazon covers came out - I liked that the new design has that bungee that (1) clues you in to which is the front cover and (2) can lay on top of the Kindle when you're reading and prevent that accidental separation from the back cover. Not to mention that they finally branched out from basic black. I'm pretty happy with my hot pink one - but it's definitely the "back up" to my Nancy Drew cover by Alicia Klein. I really like that system of holding the Kindle as well, it's a bit different from any I've seen.


This may seem like a stupid question, but does the interior of the Amazon cover remain the same - with the same hinge system? I love the new color you have an will check out the others!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> This may seem like a stupid question, but does the interior of the Amazon cover remain the same - with the same hinge system? I love the new color you have an will check out the others!


Yep, it has the hinge system. A HUGE improvement over the system in their Kindle 1 covers.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Yep, it has the hinge system. A HUGE improvement over the system in their Kindle 1 covers.


Cheers! I wonder if you could use this new amazon cover with the Oberon Journal cover with the stretchy cord wrapping around the front of the Oberon? - although with the great leather cord/medallion closure I guess it would be overkill.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the JAVOedge covers because the Kindle slides into a holster and stays there...no clips, velcro or elastic straps. 

And the covers have little button magnets in them (wont harm the Kindle) that hold the covers closed. 

The fabrics (and leather and pleather) that they use come in nice colors and designs.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Cheers! I wonder if you could use this new amazon cover with the Oberon Journal cover with the stretchy cord wrapping around the front of the Oberon? - although with the great leather cord/medallion closure I guess it would be overkill.


Wouldn't work anyway - the cord would be inside the pocket on the back cover of the Oberon. If you were going to be using it inside the Oberon the original Amazon cover would make more sense anyway - no bungee and it's cheaper.


----------

